# Kids 24 plus bikes info for comparison



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

I am about to pull the trigger on a Kids 24 Plus bikes for my 2 daughter (we already have one nice 24 mountian bike but it is proabbly limited to 2.2/2.3 tires. The second is ready to move to a 24 so I figured plus would give some extra trail riding confidence and just be plain fun. Great we have so many options but not a lot of data exists. Only real requirement i have is aboity to take 2.8s and at least a free hub on rear wheel (8 speed so I can throw some good but older 10 speed stuff at some point). Hydraulic brakes, rigid fork, and available in some sort of girly color are a big plus.

Specialized Riprock - My LBS has one in stock 8 speed with the XCR fork, whcih seems like junk, I can likely get a small deal and has a ETT of 510

Trek - Seems realtively light has nice fork, but longer ETT of 530, seems a bit long for a kids bike

Cannondale - I got to do some checking but I would probably have to buy online from REI (Not a horrible thing) and only havs 2.6s

Salsa - Again would probably get from REI, this also has a 530 ETT, little more Money than the others (if worth it would still get it)

Questions I have:
- Anyone convert any of the options to tubeless?
- Anyone know weights?
- If you Kids are riding them how tall (approx fine) are they, and do you think they fit?
- Do you think the gearing between crank length, chain ring size, and cassette is sufficient?

Any thoughts, or data you can share based on actual owning the bike or research you have done would be great. Thanks.

EDIT: I am an expereinced home Bike Mechanic and have built multiple high end bikes for myself, so assembly genral bike knowledge not an issue for me.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Here are 2 more models to check out:
Giant XTC Jr. 24+ 2.8
Norco Fluid HT+ 4.3+ 2.6" 500mm ETT

You can get a rigid fork for 26" bikes that has the right A2C for about $70.

Also, Many 8 speed kids bikes use freewheels instead of cassettes.


----------



## cyb0rg (Aug 21, 2016)

Can you recommend a place with a good 26" rigid? What's the right A2C adjusted length for typical 24" suspension fork? Any recommendation would be great? 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

I believe the A2C is ~415mm.
Something like this would work(this one says 420mm but another ad for the same fork says 435mm):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/mr-ride-MO...783460?hash=item35e9620b64:g:oyUAAOSwkNZUqfjH

I'm not sure why this one is advertised as suspension correct but is only 375mm:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/24-Rigid-M...var=521492972910&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Of course with discs it's easier but with Vbrakes, you'd need some sort of adapter to put the bosses in the right place.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-Carbo...m=263676754510&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851



cyb0rg said:


> Can you recommend a place with a good 26" rigid? What's the right A2C adjusted length for typical 24" suspension fork? Any recommendation would be great?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cyb0rg (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you kindly sir! 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkchop_Power (Jul 30, 2008)

Been seeing more plus size 24" bikes. Wondering why the interest? I understand the benefits of plus tires but the downsides seem to be worse for kids (heavy tires with a lot of drag). Wouldn't that be the opposite of getting kids to have an easier time riding? It still seems like a marketing thing more than an actual benefit for someone who weighs only 50 lbs (my daughter rides a non-plus sized 24" but is only 7). At that weight you really need all the help you can get climbing.


----------



## hogfly (Mar 6, 2018)

Porkchop_Power said:


> Been seeing more plus size 24" bikes. Wondering why the interest? I understand the benefits of plus tires but the downsides seem to be worse for kids (heavy tires with a lot of drag). Wouldn't that be the opposite of getting kids to have an easier time riding? It still seems like a marketing thing more than an actual benefit for someone who weighs only 50 lbs (my daughter rides a non-plus sized 24" but is only 7). At that weight you really need all the help you can get climbing.


The squishy tires with really low PSI helping with traction for climbing was how I was sold on the plus tire (Riprock), plus they're just "in" right now. In hindsight, I would have chosen something different, but we've certainly gotten our money's worth out of the bike.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

There's the other part of the "cool factor". If the kids see dad riding plus, they're going to want to ride it more. Does it necessarily make sense from a weight/rolling resistance/gearing perspective? No, but kids don't know that. They just want to get out and ride, and at the end of the day they might be more inclined to ride plus because we do, than they would something else. 

I'll also add the Scott Scale Jr 24 Plus. Rigid fork, but less than stellar components. I'd ditch the shifters etc. for triggers with the quickness. The good news is that it's pretty darn affordable. Their website says < 25 lbs. but I'm dubious. That said, no suspension up front so it might be possible. It'd still need to be re-geared in my opinion but the price leaves room for upgrades.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Porkchop_Power said:


> Been seeing more plus size 24" bikes. Wondering why the interest? I understand the benefits of plus tires but the downsides seem to be worse for kids (heavy tires with a lot of drag). Wouldn't that be the opposite of getting kids to have an easier time riding? It still seems like a marketing thing more than an actual benefit for someone who weighs only 50 lbs (my daughter rides a non-plus sized 24" but is only 7). At that weight you really need all the help you can get climbing.


Jnr has some 2.5/2.4 tires and they really take a toll.... compared to his 2.1's. - it's not just speed but how far he'll go. On his other wheels I don't really need to hang about... when he's running these everywhere but downhill I have to go slow and even then we only cover perhaps half the distance. I think part of it is mental... I think he finds it's a lot of effort for very little reward... so he just puts it in an easier gear than he needs...

Scaling that up 2.4-2.5 is probably plus... for a 24" wheel ...

The front Maxxis DH casing and wired especially is heavy... heavier than both wheels with 2.1 tyres and cassette.... it's also the closest I've ever been not not seating tubeless... (but a lot of that was the wire bead and temperature making the tires really stiff)

The rear is a Schwalbe Fat Albert ... it's much lighter and sealed easy...


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

^^This. Fat tires are nice, going down or climbing techy sections but everywhere else they are SLOW as hell. There is no free lunch, for that massive size there is a major trade-off.

I had built my middleschooler a set of plus wheels for bombing duties. I actually made him use them for a few months. He started complaining that he couldn't keep up with his team on the flats. I made him keep riding them a few more weeks lol. In the meantime I had built up a set of skinnies, Crest mk3, Ralph/Rons, laser spokes. Hmm, 1800grams i35 WTB Asym fatties vs 1300gram i23 Crests wheelset, which is faster? Anyways after the swap he was fast again. He cut his timess on some trails by minutes, and said he broke one of PB which was done on his old XC race hardtail.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Here's another one:
Comencal Ramones 24+ Shiny Silver or Red
https://www.commencalusa.com/ramones-24-shiny-alu-2018-c2x23712458


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

So still mulling over was about to pull the trigger on the cannondale but not sure yet...end of year straight A present gonna be needed soon though. Anyway Cannondale seems the best bang:

- 2.6 as opposed to 2.8 tires
- rigid fork
- 130 mm cranks
- 28t chainring
- 9 speed

Main drawback is my LBSs are no cannondale dealers and one color.

My other opotio is something like Orbea which one kid already has.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

The Cujo is 8 speed but it is a cassette vs freewheel which makes swapping out to 9/10/11 speeds easier.



HEMIjer said:


> So still mulling over was about to pull the trigger on the cannondale but not sure yet...end of year straight A present gonna be needed soon though. Anyway Cannondale seems the best bang:
> 
> - 2.6 as opposed to 2.8 tires
> - rigid fork
> ...


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Depending what you ride and how I'd be hesitant about having *only* the plus size...
but you could easily pick up some alternate rims and build some skinnier wheels ??

Could you even get a 26 with a smallish XC tire in the space??? (You can probably find some really nice 26" if they fit effectively making it a "kids 29er" when you want and a fattie when you want... )

Just as a point of reference my kids 2.5" DH tyre doesn't have much clearance on his 26" SID forks... its gotta be very close to the external diameter of a small 26" tyre ... 
I can't properly test the front as my 26 wheel is a 20mm axle... but I can check the rear as a guide... the bike has to be packed in the car anyway so I'll post back later ... I'm kinda curious myself!


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

SID arches are very tight. A WTB 26er Ranger 2.6 won't fit for instance. Your 2.5 tire just may fit though it might depend on your rim width more.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

thesmokingman said:


> SID arches are very tight. A WTB 26er Ranger 2.6 won't fit for instance. Your 2.5 tire just may fit though it might depend on your rim width more.


Yeah but I was thinking the 26 rims could just be skinny tyres ... loads of cheap 26 wheels about... but I tried the back wheel from my DJ and it won't fit with a 2.0 tire... though its the suspension linkage gets in the way not the chain stays...It's a pretty heavy wheel (obviously since its from my DJ bike) so just testing ... but I think mostly I was just curious...

It might be good on a frame *designed* for 24+ wheels though... one of the 2.6 ones for fat bike and a set of skinny 26 wheels for days with lots of pedalling...


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Porkchop_Power said:


> Been seeing more plus size 24" bikes. Wondering why the interest? I understand the benefits of plus tires but the downsides seem to be worse for kids (heavy tires with a lot of drag). Wouldn't that be the opposite of getting kids to have an easier time riding? It still seems like a marketing thing more than an actual benefit for someone who weighs only 50 lbs (my daughter rides a non-plus sized 24" but is only 7). At that weight you really need all the help you can get climbing.


The weight is not really as big a deal as you are thinking. The Specialized Roller 2.8's are actually quite light and have very low rolling resistance. (check my Riprock posting from last year for the actual weight.)

My kids prefer the plus bikes. My oldest had a super light kids hard tail with air fork, light 24" Rocket Ron tires etc, and she still preferred the adult S, 907 rigid fatbike, set up as a 26 x 3" plus bike.

Personlaly for most kids (until they start hitting stuff at high speeds), I think plus wheels with lightweight tires are the perfect set-up.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

Being a fat & plus rider myself, I appreciate the advantages of the plus tires. A recent ride with my oldest though has me rethinking my previous stance for kids (even thought I'm still all about whatever gets them outside and on the trails). I haven't been able to get him out on much serious single track in the last few months. Finally a couple of weeks ago we were able to make it out to one of my favorite trail networks. I was blown away by how well was able to climb up things that I've seen adults have trouble with. I think a huge contributing factor is the weight (or lackthereof) of his Trailcraft. While I don't have proof of it, I can't imagine he would've been able to muscle 25% more weight and 25% more tire up some of the climbs the way he did and he was in the big ring up front for most of it. Obviously the size of the "motor" is critical, but the fact that such a lanky, scrawy kid was able to power up these climbs gave me a different perspective on the weight/handling/gearing aspect.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Any updates on this?

My daughter is a big 6.5y/o. She wants a "bike to ride on trails." What I am looking for is: 24" wheels, not a tank, disc brakes, with a budget of $800. There's some plus bikes that fit the bill (NOT FAT) like the Norco Fluid and the Commencal Ramones. There's a couple of non plus (RM -Vertex 24 and Frog MTB 62), but neither come in "girls" colors (her words...not mine).

We have a couple of BMX bikes; she says she likes the one with wide tires b/c "I feel safer...they're not as scary." For that reason and b/c she's just starting (so we won't be going far or too technical), I'm thinking of plus...but I also don't want to put her on something that's tough to ride and tires <pun> her out b/c of rolling resistance.

If I did get a "plus" bike, what's the smallest width tire, I could throw on a 30 inner rim???

Any comments or suggestions???


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm a skinny tire convert for kids.  Skip the plus. Too much to push. Instead of looking for a plus and going down, I'd look for a normal and see if you can go up. If you wanted to do the former I would think something like a Schwalbe Fat Albert would be spot on perfect. Dig through the threads on here for the last couple of months. There was another dad looking for a new ride for his little girl where most of the heavy hitters were covered, it was recent.


----------



## Porkchop_Power (Jul 30, 2008)

You can easily through a 2.1 or 2.3 on a 30mm id rim. It may be a bit square but its not like a kid has the weight or cornering speed that would make the tire feel like it isn't riding right.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Def no plus tires or coil forks. Total traps. My kid rides the local team and its hilarious how bad the Riprocks have held up, let alone every kid on one is the slowest to climb everything. 

At 800$ the bikes all have flaws that you'll have to fix. Nearly everything has the wrong sized cranks etc. If I was you, I'd just buy a Spawn Yama Jama and be done with it. Sacto on here bought two for his girls. I have a 20" one and will be buying the FS bike from Spawn this winter. Yama Jama is an awesome value and kick ass bike with nasty 2.3 Tires. More than you need and room to grow.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I’d love to....but $550 is a bridge too far for the budget....and the wife!


----------

